# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الهجرة النبوية كانت في ربيع الأول ، فلم كان التاريخ بدايته بشهر الله المحرم ؟

## خالد الشافعي

قال أمير المؤمنين في الحديث محمد بن إسماعيل رحمه الله البخاري في صحيحه : 

بَاب التَّارِيخِ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَرَّخُوا التَّارِيخَ

3934- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ قَالَ مَا عَدُّوا مِنْ مَبْعَثِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلَا مِنْ وَفَاتِهِ مَا عَدُّوا إِلَّا مِنْ مَقْدَمِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ

وقال خاتمة الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح : وَقَدْ أَبْدَى بَعْضهمْ لِلْبُدَاءَةِ بِالْهِجْرَةِ مُنَاسَبَة فَقَالَ : كَانَتْ الْقَضَايَا الَّتِي اُتُّفِقَتْ لَهُ وَيُمْكِن أَنْ يُؤَرَّخ بِهَا أَرْبَعَة : مَوْلِده وَمَبْعَثه وَهِجْرَته وَوَفَاته ، فَرَجَحَ عِنْدهمْ جَعْلهَا مِنْ الْهِجْرَة لِأَنَّ الْمَوْلِد وَالْمَبْعَث لَا يَخْلُو وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا مِنْ النِّزَاع فِي تَعْيِين السَّنَة ، وَأَمَّا وَقْت الْوَفَاة فَأَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ لِمَا تُوُقِّعَ بِذِكْرِهِ مِنْ الْأَسَف عَلَيْهِ ، فَانْحَصَرَ فِي الْهِجْرَة ، وَإِنَّمَا أَخَّرُوهُ مِنْ رَبِيع الْأَوَّل إِلَى الْمُحَرَّم لِأَنَّ اِبْتِدَاء الْعَزْم عَلَى الْهِجْرَة كَانَ فِي الْمُحَرَّم ، إِذْ الْبَيْعَة وَقَعَتْ فِي أَثْنَاء ذِي الْحِجَّة وَهِيَ مُقَدِّمَة الْهِجْرَة ، فَكَانَ أَوَّل هِلَال اِسْتَهَلَّ بَعْد الْبَيْعَة وَالْعَزْم عَلَى الْهِجْرَة هِلَال الْمُحَرَّم فَنَاسَبَ أَنْ يُجْعَل مُبْتَدَأ ، وَهَذَا أَقْوَى مَا وَفَقْت عَلَيْهِ مِنْ مُنَاسَبَة الِابْتِدَاء بِالْمُحَرَّمِ . وَذَكَرُوا فِي سَبَب عَمَل عُمَر التَّارِيخ أَشْيَاء : مِنْهَا مَا أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو نُعَيْم الْفَضْل بْن دُكَيْن فِي تَارِيخه وَمِنْ طَرِيقه الْحَاكِم مِنْ طَرِيق الشَّعْبِيّ " أَنَّ أَبَا مُوسَى كَتَبَ إِلَى عُمَر : إِنَّهُ يَأْتِينَا مِنْك كُتُب لَيْسَ لَهَا تَارِيخ ، فَجَمَعَ عُمَر النَّاس ، فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : أَرِّخْ بِالْمَبْعَثِ ، وَبَعْضهمْ أَرِّخْ بِالْهِجْرَةِ ، فَقَالَ عُمَر : الْهِجْرَة فَرَّقَتْ بَيْن الْحَقّ وَالْبَاطِل فَأَرِّخُوا بِهَا ، وَذَلِكَ سَنَة سَبْع عَشْرَة . فَلَمَّا اِتَّفَقُوا قَالَ بَعْضهمْ اِبْدَءُوا بِرَمَضَان فَقَالَ عُمَر : بَلْ بِالْمُحَرَّمِ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْصَرَف النَّاس مِنْ حَجّهمْ ، فَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَيْهِ .

وقال الإمام العيني رحمه الله في 
عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري : وعن ابن عباس قدم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم 
المدينة وليس لهم تاريخ وكانوا يؤرخون بالشهر والشهرين من مقدمه فأقاموا على ذلك إلى أن توفي النبي وانقطع التاريخ ومضت أيام أبي بكر على هذا وأربع سنين من خلافة عمر على هذا ثم وضع التاريخ واختلفوا في سببه فروى ابن السمرقندي أن أبا موسى الأشعري رضي الله تعالى عنه كتب إلى عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه أنه يأتينا منك كتب ليس لها تاريخ فأرخ لتستقيم الأحوال فأرخ وقال أبو اليقظان رفع إلى عمر صك محله في شعبان فقال أي شعبان هذا الذي نحن فيه أم الماضي أم الذي يأتي وقال الهيثم ابن عدي أول من أرخ يعلى بن أمية كتب إلى عمر من اليمن كتابا مؤرخا فاستحسنه وشرع في التاريخ وقال ابن عباس لما عزم عمر على التاريخ جمع الصحابة فاستشارهم فقال سعد بن أبي وقاص أرخ لوفاة رسول الله وقال طلحة أرخ لمبعثه وقال علي بن أبي طالب أرخ لهجرته فإنها فرقت بين الحق والباطل وقال آخرون لمولده وقال قوم لنبوته وكان هذا في سنة سبع عشرة من الهجرة وقيل في سنة ست عشرة واتفقوا على قول علي رضي الله تعالى عنه ثم اختلفوا في الشهور فقال عبد الرحمن بن عوف أرخ لرجب فإنه أول الأشهر الحرم وقال طلحة من رمضان لأنه شهر الأمة وقال علي من المحرم لأنه أول السنة .

وقال القسطلاني رحمه الله في إرشاد الساري لشرح صحيح البخاري : 
وبه قال: (حدّثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة) القعنبي قال: (حدّثنا عبد العزيز عن أبيه) أبي حازم سلمة بن دينار (عن سهل بن سعد) بسكون الهاء والعين الساعدي أنه (قال: ما عدوا) التاريخ (من) وقت (مبعث النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-) قيل لأن وقته كان مختلفًا فيه بحسب دعوته للحق ودخول الرؤيا
الصالحة فيه فلا يخلو من نزاع في تعيين سنته (ولا من) وقت (وفاته) لما يقع في تذكره من الأسف والتألم على فراقه (ما عدوا) ذلك (إلا من) وقت (مقدمه المدينة) مهاجرًا، وإنما جعلوه من أوّل المحرم لأن ابتداء العزم على الهجرة كان في أول المحرم إذ البيعة وقعت في أثناء ذي الحجة وهي مقدمة الهجرة فكان أول هلال استهل بعد البيعة والعزم على الهجرة هلال محرم، فناسب أن يجعل مبتدأ وكان ذلك في خلافة عمر -رضي الله عنه- سنة سبع عشرة فجمع الناس فقال بعضهم: أرخ بالمبعث وقال بعضهم: بالهجرة فقال عمر: الهجرة فرقت بين الحق والباطل فأرخوا بها، وبالمحرم لأنه منصرف الناس من حجهم فاتفقوا عليه. رواه الحاكم وغيره، والذي تحصل من مجموع الآثار أن الذي أشار بالمحرم عمر وعثمان وعلي.
وذكر السهيلي أن الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- أخذوا التاريخ بالهجرة من قوله تعالى: {لمسجد أسس على التقوى من أول يوم} لأنه من المعلوم أنه ليس أول الأيام مطلقًا، فتعين أنه أضيف إلى شيء مضمر وهو أول الزمن الذي عز فيه الإسلام وعبد فيه النبي -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- ربه آمنًا وابتدئ فيه ببناء المساجد، فوافق رأي الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- ابتداء التاريخ من ذلك اليوم وفهمنا من فعلهم أن قوله تعالى: {من أول يوم} أنه أول التاريخ الإسلامي.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من أبي هاجر الغزي السلفي 

بارك الله فيك.
أحسنت.
وقال العلامة ابن عثيمين :
(( إن المسلمين حين كثروا وانتشروا في الأرض وحدثت لهم معاملات وأحوال غير الحال الأولى احتاجوا إلى أن يجعلوا تاريخا يمشون عليه، وكان ذلك في عهد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، فمنهم من قال: نبتدئ تاريخ السنة من ربيع الأول؛ لأنه الشهر الذي أنزل فيه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الوحي أول ما نزل؛ ولأنه الشهر الذي هاجر فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ووصل إلى المدينة وكون الدولة والأمة، ولكن استقر الرأي على أن يكون أول السنة شهر المحرم؛ لأنه حين ينتهي الناس من موسم الحج وينصرفوا عنه))اهـ لقاء الباب المفتوح.

----------


## محرز الباجي

و قد بنى إبن حزم سيرته المختصرة على خلاف التأريخ الذي يتداوله الناس الآن وأول السنة الهجرية عنده ربيع الأول لذلك من  لم يتفطن  لهذا الملحظ يغلط عليه في ترصيفه للأحداث بمقارنته بما أتفق عليه الناس من أن بداية السنة هي المحرم حرم الله جلودنا عن النار

----------


## خالد الشافعي

للرفع بمناسبة قرب شهر الله المحرم لعام 1435هـ .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> و قد بنى إبن حزم سيرته المختصرة على خلاف التأريخ الذي يتداوله الناس الآن وأول السنة الهجرية عنده ربيع الأول لذلك من  لم يتفطن  لهذا الملحظ يغلط عليه في ترصيفه للأحداث بمقارنته بما أتفق عليه الناس من أن بداية السنة هي المحرم حرم الله جلودنا عن النار


والظاهر أن الخلاف في بداية التاريخ كان قديمًا قبل ابن حزم؛ وقد أدى ذلك إلى الاختلاف في تاريخ الأحداث والغزوات, كما هو واضح في سيرة ابن هشام ومغازي الواقدي

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو زهير المدني

> و قد بنى إبن حزم سيرته المختصرة على خلاف التأريخ الذي يتداوله الناس الآن وأول السنة الهجرية عنده ربيع الأول لذلك من  لم يتفطن  لهذا الملحظ يغلط عليه في ترصيفه للأحداث بمقارنته بما أتفق عليه الناس من أن بداية السنة هي المحرم حرم الله جلودنا عن النار


بارك الله فيك، أشكل علي الموضع التالي، يقول رحمه الله:
" غزوة الأبواء: فأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة باقي ربيع الأول من مقدمه المدينة، وهو أول التأريخ، وربيع الآخر في العام كله إلى صفر سنة اثنتين من الهجرة، وهو آخر العام من مقدمه، لم يتحرك. ثم خرج غازياً في صفر المؤرخ".
فعدّ الصفر من السنة الثانية وأيضا آخر العام من مقدمه، أرجو توضيح ذلك.

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

وللفائدة فقذ ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في الأمالي المطلقة توجيها لمن أرخ السنة الهجرية بشهر الله المحرم فقال رحمه الله بعد أن ساق بالإسناد إلى ابن عباس قوله في تفسير سورة الفجر: (( فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى {وَالْفَجْر وليال عشر} قَالَ [أي ابن عباس]الْفَجْرُ شَهْرُ الْمُحَرَّمِ هُوَ فجر السّنة هَذَا مَوْقُوفٌ حَسَنُ الْإِسْنَادِ وَلَعَلَّهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ حُكْمُ الرَّفْعِ وَبِهِ يَحْصُلُ الْجَوَابُ عَنِ الْحِكْمَةِ فِي تَأْخِيرِ التَّارِيخِ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْمُحَرَّمِ بَعْدَ أَنِ اتَّفَقُوا عَلَى جَعْلِ التَّارِيخِ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ وَإِنَّمَا هَاجَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ)). اهــــ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال البخاري في تاريخه الكبير 1 / 9 - 10 ، وهو في الأوسط ( 43 ) :
حدثنا أبو نعيم قال : حدثنا يونس بن أبى إسحاق، عن أبى إسحاق، عن الأسود، عن عبيد بن عمير قال: إن المحرم شهر الله ، وهو رأس السنة ، وفيه يكسى البيت ، ويؤرخ التاريخ ويضرب فيه الورق وفيه يوم كان تاب فيه قوم فتاب الله عليهم.اهـ

قلت : وانظر سبل الهدى والرشاد للصالحي الشامي 12 / 39 .

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

من يكون عبيد بن عمير هذا فقد رجعت إلى تهذيب الكمال فوجدت ترجمتين ولم أجد الأسود يروي عنه؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لعله عبيد بن عمير بن قتادة . والله أعلم .

----------


## أحمد غانم جاسم

> بارك الله فيك، أشكل علي الموضع التالي، يقول رحمه الله:
> " غزوة الأبواء: فأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة باقي ربيع الأول من مقدمه المدينة، وهو أول التأريخ، وربيع الآخر في العام كله إلى صفر سنة اثنتين من الهجرة، وهو آخر العام من مقدمه، لم يتحرك. ثم خرج غازياً في صفر المؤرخ".
> فعدّ الصفر من السنة الثانية وأيضا آخر العام من مقدمه، أرجو توضيح ذلك.


أخي هذا دليل على أن ابن حزم لا يخالف في ابتداء السنة بشهر محرم، وهذا لا علاقة له بابتداء كتابه بربيع الأول.
وقوله (وهو أول التاريخ) ليس يعني أول العام كما هو واضح.
فشهر صفر هو العام الهجري الثاني
وهو الشهر الثاني عشر منذ مقدمه صلى الله عليه وسلم للمدينة، ففي شهر صفر يكون قد مر على دخول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة سنة كاملة، وشهر صفر هو العام الثاني في التاريخ الهجري
ولو استخدم ابن حزم التعبير الدقيق فقال في الأول (العام) وفي الثاني (السنة) لما وقع الإشكال.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو زهير المدني

الأخ الفاضل أحمد غانم جزاك الله خيرا، نعم، يظهر أن ابن حزم في العموم لا يخالف في ابتداء السنة بشهر محرم، ولكن تحرياً للدقة في سرد الوقائع التاريخية استخدم هذا التعبير مرارا في كتابه، ومما وقفت عليه من ذلك - بالإضافة إلى ما سبق - المواضع التالية يقول فيها:
"بعث الرجيع: وقدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى نصف صفر، فى آخر تمام السنة الثالثة من الهجرة".
"بعث بئر معونة: وأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة بقية شوال، وذا القعدة، وذا الحجة، والمحرم، ثم بعث أصحاب بئر معونة فى صفر، فى آخر تمام السنة الثالثة من الهجرة".
"... وأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد فتح بنى قريظة بقية ذى الحجة، والمحرم، وصفرا، وربيعا الأول، وربيعا الآخر، وجمادى الأولى، ثم خرج- وهو الشهر السادس من فتح بنى قريظة، فى الشهر الثالث من السنة السادسة من الهجرة، كذا قالوا، والصحيح: أنها السنة الخامسة- قاصدا إلى بنى لحيان".

----------


## الشريف محمد الحارثي

*الهجرة النبوية: رؤية**أرجو الاطلاع
على الرابط التالي:
http://www.makkahnews.net/?p=4888830*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للرفع للمناسبة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t163024/

----------


## خالد الشافعي

للرفع بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد 1442

----------


## السعيد شويل

أخى خالد الشافعى 
سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه وضع التاريخ *والتقويم الهجرى تخليداً ليوم هجرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى هاجر فيه من مكة إلى المدينة ..
فهل يجوز أن يأتى الفقه المعاصر ويخالفه ( أو يكذبه ) .. 
*********

----------

